# I knew my pleco was acting strange, now it's DEAD!!!!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

In my other thread I stated that my bristlenose pleco was not acting as it did before. Eating non stop, day AND night. I knew something was up so I made a post of it, thene never bothered too too much when I was told that's normal beghavior. The tank was super squeaky clean before. Lately the tank started to get more brown, and I wondered why it wasnt so clean. It ate the zuccini I gave it and that was a few days ago. 

It was always hanging around the sponge filter when I put that in also going into the bubbler ALLOT. It would just hang out there all day and night. That was not its normal behavior before. I thought this pleco was supposed to be hardy?

Seems like I can keep most of my fish for about 4 months then they die out with the exception of a few. He/She was so active and then petered out. I just found it at the bottom on it's side. My tank now looks horrible and all brown once again. It shows the work and dedication it really did. It even ate the colour off of the green plant I had months ago! 

It couldnt have been a food issue. All that algae and zuccini....

Now what?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i think some plecos are omnnivores(they pretty much eat anything:meat, veggies...etc.) so that might have been it but im not a expert so ...ya


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm far from an expert, but could it have been internal parasites? Don't quote me on this, but don't internal parasites make fish hungry all the time cuz the parasites are eating everything inside of them? lol or did i just get the info in a dream or something?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

that might be it, was the poop whitish or did it not poop?? if it was kinda white, it was prob parasites


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's internal parasites then I always have them present because most fish dont live more then 4 months with the exception of a few that I still have. My fish never seem to grow much as well.

All my other ones seem to be fine for now. Maybe my tank can only handle a few fish at a time.

My tank really looks disgusting now. If I put one of those plecos in, it would be sparkling clean in 2 days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would keep a close eye on your fish, just in case.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I would try something else besides a pleco, perhaps oto cats or flying foxes?
And how long do you leave your light on because if you have brown algae it normally means your lights aren't on long enough, they should be on around 8 hours a day, nothing eats that type of algae.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> I would try something else besides a pleco, perhaps oto cats or flying foxes?
> And how long do you leave your light on because if you have brown algae it normally means your lights aren't on long enough, they should be on around 8 hours a day, nothing eats that type of algae.


Lights are on 2pm to 11pm (due to my work schedule) I also have tried the otos as well and they all died after a little while too? This pleco was the best at it's job. When I say squeaky clean I mean it.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight, as posted in another thread, I think you need to pay more attention to PH/ hardness requirements of your fish.


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

well if all of your fish are dying at about 4 months than i wouldnt be supprised if it was a parasite. i mean if all your fish die at the same time that would only make sense. you should look up what kind of parasites kill fish in 4 months and then find a cure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

those are my thoughts as well. like i stated on the other post, i think u have some sorta interstinal parasites. i had a female swordtail like that once that went from being a nice fat healthy fish to a skinny lil runt in 3 months.

i agree with Ron as well. 8.2 is quite high and not all fish prefer that high a level.


----------

